
China’s Top Ideologue Calls for Tight Control of Internet - woodandsteel
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/03/world/asia/china-internet-censorship-wang-huning.html
======
woodandsteel
More on Wang Huning

[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/13/world/asia/china-xi-
jinpi...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/13/world/asia/china-xi-jinping-wang-
huning.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fworld)

[https://sinosphere.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/09/29/china-
presid...](https://sinosphere.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/09/29/china-president-xi-
jinping-advisor-wan-huning/)

------
mtgx
What's with the NYT lately giving Nazis and dictators a platform to spread
their ideas?

~~~
T-A
To state the obvious, reporting what China's leadership does is not the same
as endorsing it. Would you rather be blissfully ignorant of what they are up
to?

